# New .270



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Well ever since my buddy got this Remington 700 it has been sitting at my house and the only person that has shot it has been me. So about less than 20 rounds. So the other day he asked me if I wanted to buy it for $250. Well I couldn't pass on it. It came with a Nikon Prostaff 3-9X40 to. I am just waiting for some DNZ game reaper mounts and hopefully next year I can get one. I do feel like I am betraying my trusty 30-06. Also decided to paint the stock. Not into the all black.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

That's what I have but in 30-06. Great gun and scope, and about a $600 setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, I was hoping it was for sale at that price. You got a super deal and a great gun....


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Brandon, I've got a buddy that has one of those in LH. He handloads 100 grain hollow points that exit around 3300 fps and in 20 years of killing 3-5 deer a year, he's lost one. He blamed that on not being set up correctly. His fartherest shot was 380 yards and the buck crumbled. If you'd like, I'll get the whole workup on his magic load.


----------

